
Build a WhatsApp Clone with Ionic 2, Angular 2, and Meteor - Urigo
http://info.meteor.com/blog/build-a-whatsapp-clone-with-ionic-2-angular-2-meteor
======
sova
I was just looking for more progress on Angular2 and it feels very synchronous
that Meteor is back in action today.

